# Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?



## KatzenHai (27 März 2008)

Stephan_OS in Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich in einem Beitrag meine Rechtsauffassung zum Ausdruck bringe, so stellt dies keine Rechtsberatung dar, sondern nur meine persönliche Meinung.


Du weißt aber schon, dass das so generell gesagt Stuss ist, gell?

Das ist wie "ich distanziere mich davon, gleich Unerlaubtes zu tun" ...


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

@ Katzenhai: Naja, ich bemühe mich eigentlich schon, nichts unerlaubtes zu tun. Aber hast Recht, insofern bringt die Signatur nichts, hab sie rausgenommen. 
Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Hinweise, wie weit Meinung und allgemeine Diskussion geht und wo Rechtsberatung anfängt? Ich meine - wenn man auf jede Frage nur die Links zu den generellen Hinweisen postet, kann man ja auch einen Antwortroboter einrichten...


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Stephan_OS schrieb:


> Ich meine - wenn man auf jede Frage nur die Links zu den generellen Hinweisen postet, kann man ja auch einen Antwortroboter einrichten...


Haben wir schon überlegt, da eh nur immer dieselben me too Postings kommen

In über zwei Jahren ist man ganz schön genervt, wenn immer wieder das genau 
tausendfach gefragt wird,   was gerade eben im Vorgängerposting beantwortet wurde


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Überlassen wir das mit den Antwortrobotern doch lieber den Nutzlosanbietern und bewahren diesem schönen und hilfreichen Forum die Menschlichkeit.

Den Antwortroboter von "Mega-Downloads" hab ich mit meiner E-Mail scheinbar an seine Grenzen gestoßen. Als Antwort kam gestern nicht die erbetene Mahnung, sondern nur ein "wir haben Ihre Frage nicht verstanden" :wall:


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Stephan_OS schrieb:


> Überlassen wir das mit den Antwortrobotern doch lieber den Nutzlosanbietern und bewahren diesem schönen und hilfreichen Forum die Menschlichkeit.


Das versuchen wir soweit wie möglich. Leider setzen  dem Abmahnanwälte und willfährige Gerichte enge Grenzen. Denke, dass wir hier in sechs Jahren ausreichend Erfahrung gesammelt haben, wie weit die Hilfestellung gehen kann


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*

Das wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag auch sicher nicht in Frage stellen. Kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es nicht immer einfach ist diese Gratwanderung zu vollziehen, und dabei auch noch für die Beiträge der User "mitverantwortlich" zu sein.

Deshalb auch meine Frage, ob es irgendwo Beispiele gibt, inwieweit man "Einzelfallbezogen" antworten kann, ohne dass es da Probleme gibt.


----------



## bernhard (27 März 2008)

*AW: www.geburtstags-infos.de*



Stephan_OS schrieb:


> Deshalb auch meine Frage, ob es irgendwo Beispiele gibt, inwieweit man "Einzelfallbezogen" antworten kann, ohne dass es da Probleme gibt.


Es gibt keine Einzelfälle. Inkasso-Stalking von Kostenfallen-Betreibern ist ein Massenphänomen.

Ein guter Text beantwortet alle wichtigen Fragen.


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



Stephan_OS schrieb:


> und dabei auch noch für die Beiträge der User "mitverantwortlich" zu sein.


Die Betreiber sind voll verantwortlich. Die  User sind fein raus, da sie sich anonym anmelden.
(oder bist du bereit deine ladungsfähige Adresse den Betreibern zu übermitteln mit entsprechender Kostenzusage in Höhe von einigen tausend € ?)


----------



## Stephan_OS (27 März 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

Nee, bin ich nicht, habt ihr doch sicher Verständnis für? :sun:

(Obwohl ihr wahrscheinlich sogar eine Chance hättet sie zu bekommen, im Gegensatz zu Nutzlosanbietern... zumindest, wenn ich hier wirklich schwer Unsinn verzapfen sollte und ein Staatsanwalt deswegen ermittelt)

Danke fürs Verschieben, das hatte mit dem Thread nicht mehr wirklich zu tun...


----------



## drboe (27 März 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass das so generell gesagt Stuss ist, gell?


Ich habe eine ziemlich klare Vorstellung zu dem, was z. B. der Bundesinnenminister und etliche seiner Spießgesellen so treiben. Ich sage nur "Vorratsdatenspeicherung" und "sog. Online-Durchsuchung. Da ist meine "Rechtsaufassung", das die Gesetze bzw. Gesetzentwürfe verfassungswidrig sind. Einer der Gründe, warum ich die Klage gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung unterstütze. Ich kann nun wirklich nicht feststellen, dass ich mich mit dieser Äußerung davon distanziere gleich Unerlaubtes zu tun. Zumal ich selbst ja keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung betreiben will  

Eine Gratwanderung zur nicht erlaubten Rechtsberatung besteht eigentlich nur dann, wenn man zu einem Einzelfall Stellung nimmt. Wobei das Problem bei den Fragestellern anfängt, die sich leider als Betroffene gefühlten oder tatsächlichen Unrechts outen und direkt oder indirekt um Rat nachfragen. In der Tat hilft da so ein "Disclaimer" kein Stück. Würde man aber die ungeschickten Fragen völlig unberücksichtigt lassen, dieses und ähnliche Foren hätten sich m. E. nie behauptet. Die Kunst besteht also darin, die Anfragen möglichst allgemein zu behandeln und eine Meinung zu äußern. 

NB: Warum sich Juristen an dieses Gesetz klammern hat mir nie jemand schlüssig erläutern können. Angst vor dem "Wettbewerb" müsste man eigentlich nicht haben, schließlich hat man die bessere Ausbildung. Zweifel an diesem Ausbildungsvorsprung könnte aber derjenige haben, dem ein Anwalt in einer Abmahnung vorhielt, dass man auf die Frage eines im Rechtsstreit liegenden Users: "Sowas darf ich doch auch gerne verwenden, in einer späteren Argumentation, oder?" sich nicht wie folgt einlassen darf, ohne unerlaubt Rechtrat zu erteilen: "Natürlich. Die Frage ist doch, ob es nützt. Fusspilz ist auch ohne sonderlichen Nutzwert. Dennoch gibt es Leute, die ihn haben." Der Anwalt soll, so hört man, mit Klagen ähnlichen Kalibers sogar vor einem LG erfolgreich gewesen sein. Was mich nun wieder an der Justiz zweifeln lässt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (27 März 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

@Dr Boe,
eine weitere Gruppe hast du nicht erwähnt - diejenigen, die tagtäglich im Kanzleibetrieb schlicht bestehende Gesetze in der aktuellen richterrechtlichen Lesart für sich und ihre Mandanten anwenden wollen / müssen / tun. Egal, ob ihnen das gefällt oder nicht.

Ich mag das RBerG nicht. Aber es stört mich nicht, wenn ich aktuell geschützt bin, also einen Wettbewerbsvorteil habe. Ich kämpfe nicht für den Erhalt, aber auch nicht dagegen.

Und wenn die Rechtslage sich ändert, ändere ich mein Verhalten auch.


Nicht jeder ist Systemveränderer in Person.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

Entgegen vielfach geäußerter   euphorischer   Erwartungshaltung wird das 
Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz ? Wikipedia 
nur wenig an der bisherigen Lage ändern. Die für Rechtsfragen einzige Ausnahme:
So klug als wie zuvor: Das neue Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz tritt in Kraft


> Auch nichtregistrierten Personen sind Rechtsdienstleistungen erlaubt, die allerdings unentgeltlich sein müssen (§6 RDG). Das könnte beispielsweise auf Ratschläge in Internetforen oder per eMail zutreffen, wenn diese kostenlos bleiben (was bei Foren häufig der Fall ist). *Voraussetzung ist aber ferner, daß die unentgeltliche Rechtsdienstleistung von einer Person mit der Befähigung zum Richteramt oder unter Anleitung einer Person mit dieser Befähigung erbracht wird.* Die Befähigung zum Richteramt wird in Deutschland aber durch ein rechtswissenschaftliches Studium an einer Universität, das mit dem ersten Staatsexamen abgeschlossen wird, und dem Vorbereitungsdienst, der mit dem zweiten Staatsexamen abgeschlossen wird, erworben (§5 DRiG). Die scheinbar liberale Regelung des §6 RDG, die unentgeltliche Rechtsdienstleistungen zu gestatten scheint, ist also in Wirklichkeit sehr restriktiv, denn nur wenige Juristen verfügen über die Befähigung zum Richteramt – und die, die darüber verfügen, werden kaum in Internetforen kostenlos Fragen beantworten.
> 
> Forenbetreiber, die ihren Usern konkrete Rechtsfragen beantworten, begeben sich also nach wie vor in die Gefahr, gegen geltendes Recht zu verstoßen und hierfür mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 5.000 Euro belegt zu werden (§20 RDG).


Diese Bedingung dürfte von den meisten Foren nicht erbracht  werden können.


----------



## Plattenputzer (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

Aber ein Richter am Schöffengericht ist doch auch ein Richter, der ein Richteramt ausübt?
Und das kann doch (oder irre ich mich gewaltig?) auch ein sogenannter Laienrichter sein.
Wenn also irgend ein Laie Richter werden kann, hat im Rückschluß jeder Laie die Befähigung.
Also mit anderen Worten: Wo keine Lösung, da kein Problem.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



> Die Befähigung zum Richteramt wird in Deutschland aber durch ein rechtswissenschaftliches Studium an einer Universität, das mit dem ersten Staatsexamen abgeschlossen wird, und dem Vorbereitungsdienst, der mit dem zweiten Staatsexamen abgeschlossen wird, erworben (§5 DRiG).


Ein Schöffe  ist kein Richter in diesem Sinn.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



bwl-bote schrieb:


> Die scheinbar liberale Regelung des §6 RDG, die unentgeltliche Rechtsdienstleistungen zu gestatten scheint, ist also in Wirklichkeit sehr restriktiv, denn nur *wenige Juristen* verfügen über die *Befähigung zum Richteramt* – und die, die darüber verfügen, werden kaum in Internetforen kostenlos Fragen beantworten.




Alle Juristen, die ich kenne, haben 2. Staatsexamen - ohne dieses nennt man sich landläufig nicht "Jurist".

Und z.B. hier im Forum arbeiten mindestens drei* Juristen mit der Befähigung zum Richteramt aktiv mit, wobei keiner davon aktuell als Richter arbeitet.

*spätere Änderungen vorbehalten


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Und z.B. hier im Forum arbeiten mindestens drei* Juristen mit der Befähigung zum Richteramt aktiv mit, wobei keiner davon aktuell als Richter arbeitet.


Ist sicher nicht typisch für Foren, in denen  bisher ungeniert rechtsberaten wurde.
Manchmal geht es dann doch mal ins Auge...


----------



## sascha (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



> Und z.B. hier im Forum arbeiten mindestens drei* Juristen mit der Befähigung zum Richteramt aktiv mit, wobei keiner davon aktuell als Richter arbeitet.



Gut, dass es mal so deutlich gesagt wird. Zeigt vielleicht auch einmal etwas deutlicher, auf welchen fachlichen Niveau hier gespielt wird.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

:tröst: danke für die Blumen.


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

In Foren kann es nur um Meinungen gehen, nichts anderes tun User, wobei  sich einige die Mühe machen, recherieren, um dann auf entsprechende Links hinzuweisen. Eine Rechtsberatung bedarf mehr - als z.B. auf das Fernabsatzgesetz 312c oder einer AGB hinzuweisen.
Vieles ist im Netz nachzulesen, heiß diskutiert ist das Thema Abzocke und Erfahrungen.


----------



## KatzenHai (10 August 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*

Wenn ein User hier seine Problemgeschichte komplett (mit Scans womöglich) präsentiert und um Hilfe bittet,
und wenn User daraufhin konkret sagen "tu dies", "lass das", nachdem sie seine konkrete Geschichte rechtlich bewertet haben,
dann mag das bereits an Rechtsberatung grenzen.


Wieso solches in Foren nicht gehen sollte, habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden, drachen08 ...


----------



## drachen08 (10 August 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wenn ein User hier seine Problemgeschichte komplett (mit Scans womöglich) präsentiert und um Hilfe bittet,
> und wenn User daraufhin konkret sagen "tu dies", "lass das", nachdem sie seine konkrete Geschichte rechtlich bewertet haben,
> dann mag das bereits an Rechtsberatung grenzen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe hier im Forum öfters schon gesehen, dass einige Beiträge editiert wurden und nicht nur bei mir, wo ich eigentlich keine Veranlassung für sehe, aber man hat sich sicher etwas dabei gedacht.
Wann eine Rechtsberatung anfängt oder nicht, ist für einen Laien nicht immer leicht festzustellen bzw.erkennbar.
Da fällt mir z.B. das Fernabsatzgesetz ein, auf vielen Seiten nachzulesen oder diverse Musterbriefe, Hinweise z.B. soll man zahlen oder nicht, ist und bleibt es fraglich - ob dies eine Rechtsberatung ist (die nur ein Anwalt leisten darf).


----------



## Heiko (11 August 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



drachen08 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Forum öfters schon gesehen, dass einige Beiträge editiert wurden und nicht nur bei mir, wo ich eigentlich keine Veranlassung für sehe, aber man hat sich sicher etwas dabei gedacht.


Du darfst getrost davon ausgehen, dass wir uns dabei was denken.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Du darfst getrost davon ausgehen, dass wir uns dabei was denken.



Jepp, sonst hätte ich die Anmerkung nicht gemacht.
Der Grad zwischen Meinung und Rechtsauskunft ist vermutlich eng, dennoch bin ich der Auffassung, dass es sich in Foren um Erfahrungsaustausch und Ansichten/Meinungen geht.
Wie wir wissen, ist eine Rechtsberatung in Foren nicht erlaubt.


----------



## BenTigger (11 August 2008)

*AW: Wie weit darf Rechtsberatung in Foren gehen?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Grad zwischen Meinung und Rechtsauskunft ist vermutlich eng, dennoch bin ich der Auffassung, dass es sich in Foren um Erfahrungsaustausch und Ansichten/Meinungen geht.



Tja, nur das du es als Erfahrungsaustausch bewertest, ein Rechtsanwalt des Unternehmens dies aber als Rechtsberatung sieht und dann Abmahnungen, Anzeigen und sonstiges an die Forenbetreiber versendet. Diverse Foren mussten deswegen schon geschlossen werden, weil User und Rechtsanwälte unterschiedliche Ansichten hatten. Naja wer dann am längeren Hebel saß, kannst du dir vielleicht denken.

Das WIR noch Online sind, verdanken wir eben auch unserer strengeren Editierungen, die dafür sorgte, das bisher noch keinen Versuch der Forenschliessung zum Erfolg führte


----------



## Medica (29 Januar 2013)

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich würde auf die Rechtsberatung im Forum auch keinerlei Vertrauen setzen. Da man sich ja nie sicher ist, in wie weit sich der andere auskennt. Bei Rechtsfragen muss man sich entsprechend beim Fachmann informieren. Dann hat man es auch schriftlich und kann sich auf die Aussagen der Kanzlei (_[Kommerzielle Werbeverlinkung entfernt. (bh)]_ Webseite) berufen.


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Medica schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich würde auf die Rechtsberatung im Forum auch keinerlei Vertrauen setzen...


Was tust Du dann hier?


----------



## Medica (29 Januar 2013)

Nun ich informiere mich zu Themen und Fälle, aber bei einem Rechtsstreit würde ich das nicht auf Grundlage eines Postings bewerten!


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Medica schrieb:


> Nun ich informiere mich zu Themen und Fälle, aber bei einem Rechtsstreit würde ich das nicht auf Grundlage eines Postings bewerten!


So hört sich das schon ganz anders an 
Aufgrund EINES EINZELNEN Postings würde ich das auch nicht tun (außer da stehen die entsprechenden Links zu Präzedenzurteilen drin)


----------

